# Hanging yoour bike from hooks???



## Firefly7 (Jan 22, 2008)

Does anyone know if hanging your bike from bike hooks from the rims damages an components of the bike...Like, warp the rims, hurt the shock????


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

No problem with storing your bike on a hook....just don't try to swing on it when it is hanging


----------



## C S (Sep 26, 2007)

I haven't had any problems doing so. At home I store my bike hanging from hooks in the ceiling in the garage. Its convenient and out of the way.


----------



## Chris130 (Mar 28, 2005)

Should be fine. Just take a look at the fork/shock seals once in a while and see if they are leaking (they shouldn't be, but that's the one area that might give you grief).

Cheers, Chris


----------



## thaphillips (Sep 1, 2007)

My hydralic brakes and my fork both game me problems when I hung my bike.


----------



## goldyman (Apr 28, 2007)

First bit of advice I got from my LBS after buying my Cannondale F4 -- don't hang it. Apparently, it could be hard on the HeadShok. Tell your LBS what kind of suspension you have, then heed their advice. Yours might be OK to hang.


----------



## C S (Sep 26, 2007)

thaphillips said:


> My hydralic brakes and my fork both game me problems when I hung my bike.


What do you mean by them giving you problems? Did your brakes get mushy? Did your fork leak oil? If so, you probably need to 
a) bleed your brakes
b) replace your fork's seals


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

C S said:


> What do you mean by them giving you problems? Did your brakes get mushy? Did your fork leak oil? If so, you probably need to
> a) bleed your brakes
> b) replace your fork's seals


yeah, those problems pretty much only happen when the bike had them to start with. hanging it up just makes them more obvious.


----------



## madmagrider (Jan 30, 2008)

Firefly7 said:


> Does anyone know if hanging your bike from bike hooks from the rims damages an components of the bike...Like, warp the rims, hurt the shock????


I recently installed a brand new Marzocchi fork and hung the bike upside down for two days. I noticed a very small amount of oil leaking from the top of the fork caps, so I called Marzocchi. They told me it's best not to hang the bike upside down, but if you had to it could be done. I bought an upright bike rack and now there does not appear to be any oil leaking.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Your top caps are not tight enough, I've had my bike upside down for months at a time without issue.


----------



## dirtbiker (Jan 23, 2005)

Hanging the bikes should not affect anything on the bike.


----------



## madmagrider (Jan 30, 2008)

snaky69 said:


> Your top caps are not tight enough, I've had my bike upside down for months at a time without issue.


How to I tighten the left fork top cap? The right one has a standard nut, which I just tightened (it seemed pretty tight already, I got maybe a 1/16th of a turn out of it when tightening). The left one has the ETA adjuster and a recessed schrader valve, but there is no nut. Instead it has something that looks like I would need a special tool to tighten it.

Here's a picture of what it looks like. Sorry for the poor quality. My camera wouldn't focus on it.

Edit: I found out what tool I need. It's the Shimano TL-LR10 Lockring tool.


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

Shimano say Do Not hang hydraulic brakes upside down, there is a breather hole in the master cylinder that will allow air into the system.
Fox recommends hanging the forks upside down to lube the seals

I have noticed on some bikes the brakes will be affected so I don't , but I do lube the fork stanchions


----------



## reactiontime89 (Jan 4, 2008)

Dont mean to hijack, but will it be okay to hang my bike outside under a covered balcony? I'm in an apartment and its either upside down under the balcony, or in my apartment, and id rather have it outside out of the way if its not going to adversely affect the bike components or frame always being out in the weather somewhat.


----------



## TobyNobody (Mar 17, 2004)

Hanging bikes upside down does not harm your bike. 95% of bike shops do it all the time.

The only problem you might have is if you have an open system hydraulic brake and you squeeze the levers while it is hanging - air can get in the line then.


----------



## bstyle74 (May 8, 2005)

definitely worry about hydraulic brakes. they could get air in them, and be mushy... i dont think it'll damage any components though.


----------



## reactiontime89 (Jan 4, 2008)

I was asking more about it being outside than hurting the hydraulics...I dont want the bike or components to be outside if its going to greatly accelerate rusting or anything like that.


----------



## ChevySdyme99 (Jan 30, 2008)

just hang it from the frame..


----------



## flow350 (Sep 29, 2007)

reactiontime89 said:


> I was asking more about it being outside than hurting the hydraulics...I dont want the bike or components to be outside if its going to greatly accelerate rusting or anything like that.


Leaving the bike outside will accelerate the corrosion. Outside the temperature and humidity change a lot more than compared to being stored inside. Moral of the story, store your bike in a controlled environment---keep it indoors if you can. My bike looks pretty sweet in the living room:thumbsup:


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

reactiontime89 said:


> Dont mean to hijack, but will it be okay to hang my bike outside under a covered balcony? I'm in an apartment and its either upside down under the balcony, or in my apartment, and id rather have it outside out of the way if its not going to adversely affect the bike components or frame always being out in the weather somewhat.


Cover your bike correctly so that it can't rain on it, keep everything properly lubed drivetrain wise and you should be okay.

Unless your frame is steel corrosion will only occur on the chain, chainrings and cassette. As well as all steel bolts/parts.

Corrosion happens anyway, but having the bike stored outside makes it happen faster.


----------



## flow350 (Sep 29, 2007)

snaky69 said:


> Unless your frame is steel corrosion will only occur on the chain, chainrings and cassette. As well as all steel bolts/parts.


As well as the axles, skewers, headset bearings, bearing cups...condensation is the killer here. If you must keep your bike outside, make sure you grease the skewers, axles, cassette hub, etc...


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

*which way you hang*



Chris130 said:


> Should be fine. Just take a look at the fork/shock seals once in a while and see if they are leaking (they shouldn't be, but that's the one area that might give you grief).
> 
> Cheers, Chris


I hang bikes from the back wheel if it has a shock just to take the weight of the bike off the shock,but cant see any diff which way you hang :eekster:


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

*from shimano*

When turning the bicycle upside down or on its side the brake system may have some air bubbles inside the reservoir tank which are still there when the reservoir tank cover is replaced, or which accumulate in various parts
of the brake system when it is used for long periods. The M755-DH disc brake system is not designed to be turned upside down. If the bicycle is turned upside down or on its side, the air bubbles inside the reservoir tank may move in the direction of the calipers. If the bicycle is ridden in this condition, there is the danger that the brakes may not operate and a serious accident could occur.
If the bicycle has been turned upside down or on its side, be sure to operate the brake lever a few times to check
that the brakes operate normally before riding the bicycle. If the brakes do not operate normally, adjust them by
the following procedure.


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

I also got some cheap discounted wall mount bike hangersthese are basicly a pair of square tubed arms with a plastic hook on them,thay can be folded up too,thay cost me $2 a pair but only have a low weight limit so cant suspend an allout dh bike but standard bikes and light xc full sussers fit


----------



## Welganator (Jul 23, 2007)

I have heard that Marazzochi shocks should not be stored upside down.


----------



## Gun5ling3rX (Dec 6, 2007)

flow350 said:


> Leaving the bike outside will accelerate the corrosion. Outside the temperature and humidity change a lot more than compared to being stored inside. Moral of the story, store your bike in a controlled environment---keep it indoors if you can. My bike looks pretty sweet in the living room:thumbsup:


As opposed to outside, what about storing in the unheated garage...same dangers?


----------

